# How to tell if shea butter is rancid



## sandyfootfarm (Apr 16, 2011)

Before I throw this out, thought I'd double check. A friend sent me her supply of shea butter, when you open the lid there is a sharp vinegary smell. I haven't had shea butter before so nothing to compare, but I assume it is rancid if it smells like that?


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 16, 2011)

I bought shea butter just recently and it dont smell like that!!!! But dont know the answer to your question ......


----------



## AZ Soaper (Apr 16, 2011)

You will know when shea is bad. It doesn't have much of a smell and if it does it is probally bad. When mine went bad it just smelled like old oil. You know like car motor oil after it's drained. EWWWWWWW!


----------



## sandyfootfarm (Apr 16, 2011)

Even though I've never smelled it before I can't imagine trying to use this in soap so in the bin it goes.


----------



## NewSoapGuy (Apr 16, 2011)

AZ Soaper said:
			
		

> You will know when shea is bad. It doesn't have much of a smell and if it does it is probably bad. When mine went bad it just smelled like old oil. You know like car motor oil after it's drained. EWWWWWWW!



I would agree that shea which smells strongly of vinegar is probably rancid.  We use a lot of shea butter in my household and have never had any that smelled like vinegar.  We've also never had any go rancid either so I couldn't say that it's definitely rancid, but for sure: something's not right.

But I'd have to disagree with AZ Soaper's assertion that good shea butter doesn't have much of a smell.  Raw shea butter has a very distinct "fresh nut to slightly roasted nut" smell, the strength and particular flavor of which varies by region of production and exact production method.  All or most of this smell is lost when shea butter is refined, however, and poorly refined shea butter can even have a very slight bland-chemical smell to it, almost like an artificial "unscented" masking scent or sometimes even a little like a faint whiff of solvent.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 16, 2011)

I had some go bad & to me it smelled like battery acid, so yes, that vinigar type smell would need to be tossed out.


----------



## see (Apr 16, 2011)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I had some go bad & to me it smelled like battery acid, so yes, that vinigar type smell would need to be tossed out.



Did you notice color or other changes prior to the smell?


----------



## honor435 (Apr 16, 2011)

Ive had my shea butter forever with no problems, where did she get it? I go to oils by nature or soapers choice. I would toss it.


----------



## sandyfootfarm (Apr 16, 2011)

She got it from one of the Australian companies, I think she had it for a long while though so can't blame them.


----------



## Pinky's Cosmetics (Sep 5, 2013)

*mine has a stale smell*

i just got a 50 lb block of refined shea butter yesterday from a gal who is going out of business, & when got home & opened it to smell it- it smells stale.
she said it was only 2 years old.
is there a way to salvage stale smelling shea butter?

also i am used to raw unrefined but i'm assuming refined would have almost no smell? it is a strong stale smell :/


----------



## savonierre (Sep 5, 2013)

@ Pinky's I would use it in soap if it does not taste off. If it doesn't taste off I would pop it in the freezer and use it up as fast as you can. Fresh refined does not have a strong scent at all or really much of a scent. If it tastes off I would not use it at all. Did you pay for the shea. I have 2 year old shea that is fine  but it is kept in the freezer.


----------



## Pinky's Cosmetics (Sep 9, 2013)

*@ Savonierre*

you mean i am supposed to put some in my mouth a taste it? lol omgosh...
so if it is stale it is not safe to use, not even in soap?

i bought it in a huge lot of lotion/soap making supplies from a local woman...
she claims it is only 2 years old but none of my shea butter smelled like this after only 2 years.

another thing- only the top 10 lbs smells stale & i mean strong stale,
the bottle 30+ lbs smells fine...i would just hate to throw away that much if it can still be used you know?


----------

